# Spring cleaning



## benc63 (Sep 11, 2011)

All the local fire trails are showing fresh goanna tracks and some of our favourites are starting to stir.

Scalyfoot spring cleaning.














Barking gecko.





Yellow faced whip snake.





lesueurs gecko.





Local habitat.





Red belly.





Water skink.


----------



## Beard (Sep 11, 2011)

beautiful pics. I'm hoping to get away to my house at Patonga soon and have a wander around the sandstone outcrops and see whats out and about.


----------



## Serpentess (Sep 11, 2011)

Gorgeous photos.


----------



## mad_at_arms (Sep 11, 2011)

Crazy stance on the milii.
Amazing pictures overall.


----------



## RickLeekong (Sep 11, 2011)

fantastic photography, well done, i really love them all.


----------



## maddog-1979 (Sep 11, 2011)

great photo's benc, i think my next investment should be a decent camera


----------



## Gibblore (Sep 11, 2011)

Nice pic's I hardly see herps when I go out looking so jelous


----------



## abnrmal91 (Sep 11, 2011)

Awesome photos. Where about in sydney (general area not exact) were these. I had a quick look last weekend around glenbrook/lapstone/emu plains area last weekend. It was nice and warm but only found couple of little skinks. I was mainly looking for branches and rocks for enclosure so not too surprised. Probably still a little cold at the moment.


----------



## benc63 (Sep 12, 2011)

Thanks for the comments guys. I have recieved a few pm's asking about locality but I dont have any magic spots. I see lots of cool stuff in the wild but only because I get out there as much as I can.
The pics from this post for example, were taken in five different locations. I work for myself all around Sydney and snatch opportunities to bushwalk where ever I am. My method is to take my camera and just head out with no particular expectations. I love the feeling of wondering what is around the next corner.


----------

